# Playstation 2 game burning software?



## mailliw

My sons Playstation 2 games gets scratched. Is there software I can burn copies of games and let him play (without a mod chip)? Then when he scratches a copy I can make another one. Also can the copies be played on my computer? Thank You.


----------



## Praetor

1. There are nice guides on PS2 game burning on Afterdawn.com 
2. The copies cannot be played on the computer.


----------



## double-dragon

Emulator needed.


----------



## Eiremax

mailliw said:
			
		

> Is there software I can burn copies of games and let him play (without a mod chip)?



You need a modchip.. WHy??

During the initial Boot sequence the console (PS2,etc) checks the Boot Information on the Cd. This information is missing on Backups. Import Games show a foreign one. The mod chip injects the correct boot information.

There are plenty available you can get external ones for the PS2 which means you dont have to open your PS2 so your warranty will be still valid and your console wont be glitchy. The external usually involve the "Swapping of DIsks"

Try Modchip.ca they've been around a while


----------



## mailliw

Thank you very much.


----------

